
Observations on Some Egyptian Mummies Opened in London (1794) - Hooke
http://rstl.royalsocietypublishing.org/content/84/177
======
nwatson
Side notes on European "uses" of mummies in 16th / 17th centuries . . . "mummy
brown" is a paint originally made with substances + ground-up-mummy-corpses
([https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mummy_brown](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mummy_brown))
. . . people ate mummy-flesh-based concoctions as medicine
([http://www.smithsonianmag.com/history/the-gruesome-
history-o...](http://www.smithsonianmag.com/history/the-gruesome-history-of-
eating-corpses-as-medicine-82360284/?no-ist)).

~~~
steve19
Wow, it blows my mind that dried human flesh was ground up to make paint. More
about it here:

[http://www.artinsociety.com/the-life-and-death-of-mummy-
brow...](http://www.artinsociety.com/the-life-and-death-of-mummy-brown.html)

------
kafkaesq
Fascinating read. Thanks for posting.

------
JacobAldridge
The 'Sign up for email alerts' notice sparked quite the dissonance in me! A
great read.

------
Houshalter
Direct link:
[http://rstl.royalsocietypublishing.org/content/84/177.full.p...](http://rstl.royalsocietypublishing.org/content/84/177.full.pdf)

------
hyperpallium
pls add [pdf] to title

------
thecourier
why is this relevant to hacker news?

~~~
dang
Anything of intellectual interest is fair game, and historical material is
particularly welcome.

When considering what's relevant to HN, make sure you've read the first
paragraph of the site guidelines:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html)

~~~
Aloha
you could almost have this as a macro the question occurs often enough :-P

~~~
thecourier
Man, the guidelines say "Anything that good hackers would find interesting."

Good hackers like Egyptology in general? WTF

